# Need Help On DTG Fullfilment



## moneymike808 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello everyone quick question. I have ordered from 2 different dtg dropshippers on designs i uploaded and both sent the shirts and the design felt spongie on the shirt. It was a black shirt both times. Another issue is i could see the black shirt coming through the design. I as a designer noticed it but others have not. 

From reading in here it would be my guess the white underbase wasnt applied possibly? Thats the best way i can describe it. Im not going to name company names because it could be something on my design end and its not fair to rag on them if its my fault. Just curious if this is normal for dtg and if not, can someone recommend a solid dtg dropshipping company. I paid 18-22 for each shirt. Its more for promotional then profit for me. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

some of the issues can be related to: cheap shirt (should be a high quality ring spun cotton), pretreatment not applied properly or the rip program wasn't set up properly. I can only guess that the spongy feeling was due to not heat setting it properly. Additional heat set will fix this issue.


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

Have you tried washing them? You might find that they soften up after a wash.


----------



## moneymike808 (Sep 18, 2018)

I think it was the tshirt. Both times i used a gildan 2000 but from what im reading its not ringspun. I ordered them cuz of their bigger sizes. I am thinking hanes beefy 5180 next. Or can someone recommend a better shirt for dtg?


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

While Gildan 2000 is not the best quality shirt out there, it still gives a good quality prints when done properly.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Try District threads 6000, Next Level or Bella Canvas. Hanes Ring Spun is good, but the sizes run small. 
I've had good results with these brands. Also. I've been using Firebird FBX100 pretreatment.


----------



## moneymike808 (Sep 18, 2018)

i just ordered one with a bella canvas. i will update when it arrives


----------



## moneymike808 (Sep 18, 2018)

so i ordered one on a bella canvas ring spun and it came out better, Going to wash it a few times to make sure it holds. Thanks everyone. One more question, does anyone know a fulfillment site that has larger 4xl+ ring spun shirts?


----------



## merchminion (Oct 15, 2017)

Money Mike, I am sorry you are having such trouble getting a good print from A DTG shipper. That is what I have built my business around and I would be happy to A. take a look at your design and help eliminate the 'is it my design' question and I'd be happy to discuss the shirt options available. I've spent the last year torture testing lots of different brands and print/pre-treat setups to find the magic combo. I'd be happy to share what I know, and possibly send you a sample when we find the right combo for your design. feel free to shoot me a DM.


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

moneymike808 said:


> so i ordered one on a bella canvas ring spun and it came out better, Going to wash it a few times to make sure it holds. Thanks everyone. One more question, does anyone know a fulfillment site that has larger 4xl+ ring spun shirts?


Unfortunately, if you are talking about DTG fulfillment sites, you probably won't find any who offer sizes above 4XL using high-quality brands like Bella & Next Level...because those brands don't offer larger sizes. Those brands are focused on certain physiques, so for them, larger sizes are not advantageous.


----------



## moneymike808 (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is a pic of what i was trying to explain. The left is the done tshirt and the right is my graphic. It was printed on a black shirt and you can see the shirt through the graphic.


----------

